# new tool on the market



## rodney miller (May 19, 2010)

Hey fellow rockers, there is a new tool out there. Check out the "Stiltmate" at www.stiltmate.com It's a great solution to where to drop the pan, tape or banjo. Fantastic up on scaffold or lift cage too. Check it out!


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

*metal stud box*

out of metal studs:donatello: I have ben building boxes and mud holders Laval holders cross tee holders that hang on lifts or scaffold for years i can even make cup holders. i make new ones on big jobs thin throw them away. captain has probably made a few his self


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

for $90 i will keep building my own too :thumbsup:


----------

